# soon to be home !



## bravo25 (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm in Iraq ,serving in the us army and i bought bravo in aug , he was born on my bday ! hes now 11 weeks , i been posting a few pics under the intro page , but lota peps want me to keep em updated as he grows and his training , hes started puppy camp 2 weeks ago at nuemank9 yall can check his web site get trainer he has lots of videos , any way i just cant wait to come home in dec and go pick him up ! and finally meet my boy ,  hers some pics off him 6- 11 weeks old 

1 .pic 6 weeks 
2.&3. pic 8 week 
all the others 11 !


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

Awesome pup and thank you for your service. Can wait for stories in December!


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Very cute!!!


----------



## Dillinger (Apr 7, 2010)

I like the 2nd one showing his teeth!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh he is very cute, they grow so fast! Enjoy him when you get home and thank you for your service!


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

I am happy you will be home soon to enjoy that little guy! Thank you for the time you have served!


----------



## bravo25 (Aug 7, 2010)

thanks yall 12 months this time and 18 on the first trip her in 05 mutch better this time , i cant wait to be with my new little boy ! and start some schutzhund training !


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Teach him to salute


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

Awww, that's just too much cuteness :wub:


----------



## bravo25 (Aug 7, 2010)

thanks every one ! i will keep ya posted ass i get pics and update from the trainer in MN , i deff can twait till we can go jog and ride in my fjcriuser together


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

Your pup is gorgeous. Have fun with him when you get home. Thank you so much for your service and for working to keep us all safe. God bless you and bring you home safely!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

What a gorgeous pup! And I tought that waiting until the end of October was hard...


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

How can you stand being away from that darling? I love his focus already!


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

What a great puppy! You _deserve_ that little guy for your service to us all. Thank you, and enjoy!


----------



## bravo25 (Aug 7, 2010)

havent posted in a wile darn army and dam iraq keep us bussy ,, hers some pics of bravo hes was 3 months and the 25 of sep ot thes pics last night


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

What a great looking guy! Looks like he's getting great training too. I bet you can't wait to be home and get to know him. Do you have a date yet?


----------



## bravo25 (Aug 7, 2010)

they say i shold be HOME the week before xmas , soooo cnat wait to get back , and be with my buddy , and start working him , he is getting great training and care , at neuman k-9 , josiah is great and gve me weekly updates


----------



## bravo25 (Aug 7, 2010)

ok been a wile but got lots more pics he was 4 m on the 25 of oct ! and getting huge! they say hes doing great on all his commands and keeping all 4 paws on the ground and lover to play with the other dogs but likes to throw his weight around ,boys will be boys i guess haha , they said his focus and drive is unreal always ready to work , well hers some pics ! i sooooooo cant wait to get home and be with him ! not long left the army is telling me i shold be home and done buy xmas ! what a great xmas gift i will have !


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

He is so cute! Thank you for your service!


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

Wow! He's stunning. Love the Tasmanian Devil shot with the chompers.

And, thank you for your service.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

cute puppy!


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Cute!


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

So cute! Enjoy!


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

Bravo is lookin great ! Come home safe and sound soldier !!! Thank you for your Service !!!


----------



## RomanRey (Apr 11, 2010)

Great looking pup, and thanks for your service. I did about 6 months back in 05 too. After that I've been back more times than I can count as flight crew, so we went, dropped our cargo and finished our mission and came home. Now I'm stationed in Spain. If you happen to crew rest at NAVSTA Rota on your way home, look me up.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

He's looking so great! I love the two of him heeling with his eyes glued on the trainer. That alone is worth the cost of training. Safe travels!!


----------



## bravo25 (Aug 7, 2010)

thanks every one ! he grew too fast haha ,


----------



## MariD (May 12, 2010)

What a gorgeous pup! It must be so hard to wait for him!

Be safe and thank you for your service!


----------



## bravo25 (Aug 7, 2010)

verry hard now ! as i shold be picking him up few days before xmas !


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

You're almost there ... just a little bit longer!! Stay safe and come home to Bravo! Congrats on the awesome pup, I hope you continue to post his progress even after you're home! Thank you SO much for all your service and all you've done for all of -us- here. You DESERVE a great pup!!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Very nice! He looks great and training is obviously going very well! You are about a month away from home! Be safe and thank you for all you do!


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

Thank you for your service! That puppy is going to be one heck of a great thing to come home to! He is awesome :wub: Stay safe!


----------



## bravo25 (Aug 7, 2010)

thanks yall soo mutch i will post more of him this week!


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

Great pictures! I love the last one of him jumping! Super cute boy.


----------



## bravo25 (Aug 7, 2010)

more pics from him this week the yworrked on more off site socialization and greeting , and focusing around people with his commands , and he saw his first snow ! this past week , bravo will be 5 m on the 25th ,,


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Bravo is such a handsome boy! :wub:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Looks like his training is going really well but I think the next thing that puppy needs to do is COME LIVE WITH ME!! He's gorgeous


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

He's awesome!! Love his focus!


----------



## bravo25 (Aug 7, 2010)

they say he has the best drive and focus out the litter, and plays the roughest , he dont know his own strength trainer says , cant wait to be with him dec 20 can come fast enough!


----------

